# Hi guys.



## vicx44 (May 25, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
                      I joined here a fair while back, but then life interviened and I didn't come back. Anyway, Dp and I have been together for 11 years and CP for nearly 4 years. We have 3 children, 6yrs, 4yrs and 2 years. We had then via AI using donor sperm we sorted out ourselves. We sadly couldn't use the same donor due to his personal situation, so since Jan 2010 we have been trying to have another baby. We have always longed to have 4. 
We have had 2 failed IUI through Care fertility, 1 in September last year and 1 in January this year. We are now in the process of been egg donors and having treatment through their egg share programme. We still haev a fair while to go, but fingers crssed hey! This is our last attempt at fertility treatment.
What stage are you guys all at?
Oh I'm Vic btw, I'm 29 (nearly 30) DW is H, she is 39. We live in Lincolnshire.

Cheers.
Vic
xx


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Vicx,
Huge welcome to you  Lots of us chat on the LGBT-Parenting and Pregnancy thread, pop over there and join us. There are a few people on there who, like you, have 1 or more children and are also ttc again. Look forward to chatting


----------

